#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  "Слово Будды" и Дхаммапада

## Нэйлер Пенн

А можно ли эти книги достать в печатном варианте, а?

"Слово Будды" - ну хотя бы в электронном, чтобы можно было распечатать... Файл пдф, который я нашел, запрещен к печати  :Frown:

----------


## Ануруддха

Скоро книга будет переиздана в печатном варианте с исправлениями. Можно будет купить.

----------

Kit (23.11.2010), Нэйлер Пенн (23.11.2010)

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

> Скоро книга будет переиздана в печатном варианте с исправлениями. Можно будет купить.



Как скоро, если не секрет?
На форуме будет инфо об этом?

----------


## Ануруддха

Как скоро не знаю, уточню. Информация будет, конечно.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> А можно ли эти книги достать в печатном варианте, а?
> 
> "Слово Будды" - ну хотя бы в электронном, чтобы можно было распечатать... Файл пдф, который я нашел, запрещен к печати


Попробуйте вот этот файл , это конвертированный ртф формат от той самой пдф http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/558026/ , единственный минус , что есть проблемы с шрифтами , а именно не русскими , не везде но частично , поэтому это уже или доделать вручную , или посмотреть разницу и распечатать как есть , для чтения не на компьютере все равно приятнее. 

Вероятно пдф защищен паролем , но судя по предварительному анализу это не так. Просто защита от печати , возможно позже сделаю рабочий пдф.

----------


## Нэйлер Пенн

> Попробуйте вот этот файл


Вауу!!! вот за это - большое человеческое спасибище! конечно, книгу я тоже куплю - но до ее выхода можно хотя бы так почитать, а то с экрана очень неудобно

----------


## Kit

Можете просто сбросить пароль например такой штукой как RecoverPDFPassword или подобными.
Есть на рутреккере например.

----------

Нэйлер Пенн (24.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

скачал и буквально сразу наткнулся на этот отрывок:

"Тот, кто радуется материальности, или чувству, или восприятию, или умственным
конструкциям, или сознанию, радуется страданию; тот, кто радуется страданию, не будет
освобождён от страдания. Так я говорю. "
ну если материальность можно соотнести кое как с рупа-скандхой (хотя непонятно как к материальности можно отнести внутренние чувственные образы и тем более авиджнапти), чувства с ведана-скандхой, умственные конструкции с самджна-скандхой, сознание с виджнана-скандхой, то вот самскара скандха совсем не лезет в термин восприятие. Не менее удачно и Тинлей переводит самскара скандху как кармаскандху, хотя может это переводчица так решила перевести.
когда я объяснял студентам скандхи, объясняя процесс совершенствования, то сравнивал их с 5 психи процессами и с натяжкой еще можно к воле самскара-скандху отнести, поскольку она связана с формированием разных элементов в единую структуру и както зависит от неосознаваемых подсознательных импульсов прошлой кармы.
но вот самскараскандха как восприятие? это уже чисто западная выдумка, перекочевавшая калькой и в нашу буддологическую литературу.

скорее всего таких ляпов навалом, тем более что поэтический перевод Топорова(а цитируется в книге данный отрывок по Топорову) хоть и прятен для слуха, но весьма приблизителен по терминологии.

----------


## Топпер

> скачал и буквально сразу наткнулся на этот отрывок:
> 
> "Тот, кто радуется материальности, или чувству, или восприятию, или умственным
> конструкциям, или сознанию, радуется страданию; тот, кто радуется страданию, не будет
> освобождён от страдания. Так я говорю. "
> ну если материальность можно соотнести кое как с рупа-скандхой (хотя непонятно как к материальности можно отнести внутренние чувственные образы и тем более авиджнапти), чувства с ведана-скандхой, умственные конструкции с самджна-скандхой, сознание с виджнана-скандхой, то вот самскара скандха совсем не лезет в термин восприятие.


А самскара  не в восприятии. Она в умственных конструкциях. В том, что конструирует. Восприятие - это саннья ккхандха.

----------

Won Soeng (24.11.2010), Марина В (26.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> скачал и буквально сразу наткнулся на этот отрывок:
> 
> "Тот, кто радуется материальности, или чувству, или восприятию, или умственным
> конструкциям, или сознанию, радуется страданию; тот, кто радуется страданию, не будет
> освобождён от страдания. Так я говорю. "
> ну если материальность можно соотнести кое как с рупа-скандхой (хотя непонятно как к материальности можно отнести внутренние чувственные образы и тем более авиджнапти), чувства с ведана-скандхой, умственные конструкции с самджна-скандхой, сознание с виджнана-скандхой, то вот самскара скандха совсем не лезет в термин восприятие. Не менее удачно и Тинлей переводит самскара скандху как кармаскандху, хотя может это переводчица так решила перевести.
> когда я объяснял студентам скандхи, объясняя процесс совершенствования, то сравнивал их с 5 психи процессами и с натяжкой еще можно к воле самскара-скандху отнести, поскольку она связана с формированием разных элементов в единую структуру и както зависит от неосознаваемых подсознательных импульсов прошлой кармы.
> но вот самскараскандха как восприятие? это уже чисто западная выдумка, перекочевавшая калькой и в нашу буддологическую литературу.
> 
> скорее всего таких ляпов навалом, тем более что поэтический перевод Топорова(а цитируется в книге данный отрывок по Топорову) хоть и прятен для слуха, но весьма приблизителен по терминологии.


Возможно я ошибаюсь, но насколько я знаю, дефицит устойчивых русских терминов для перевода буддийских трактатов все еще не преодолен. Приходится понимать из контекста, о чем идет речь. Было бы хорошо, чтобы все и всегда поступали как ученые, оставляя ссылки на исходные термины, когда объясняют учение Будды. Но учение Будды переводится снова и снова уже многие столетия и до сих пор ученики снова и снова читают устоявшиеся термины в традиционных буддийских текстах на традиционных для буддизма языках, никак не понимая, о чем идет речь, переводя снова и снова с китайского на китайский, с корейского на корейский, с тибетского на тибетский и т.д. Даже те, кто читают на пали порой представляют за давно устоявшимися терминами совершенно разные идеи.

----------

Jambal Dorje (24.11.2010), Марина В (26.11.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> умственные конструкции с самджна-скандхой ... то вот самскара скандха совсем не лезет в термин восприятие


Здесь наоборот: сання перевели как восприятие, санкхара - как конструкции.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А самскара  не в восприятии. Она в умственных конструкциях. В том, что конструирует. Восприятие - это саннья ккхандха.


так и я о том же. Топпер и Саша вы невнимательно прочли, перечитайте еще раз мое сообщение. Но все же самджна скандха в перечисленном варианте относится к мысленным коннструкциям, а восприятие остается и его можно соотнести только с санскара-сканхой что ни в какие ворота не лезет. 

кстати, сейчас получил книгу Андрея Донца "Базовая система дхармических категорий буддийских философов Центральной Азии". У него тоже рупа идет как внутренняя и внешняя материальность. Пример Рудого оказался заразителен. Причем ответств редактор  Сергей Лепехов который както писал об этой материальности у Рудого, также и от рецензента Нестеркина сложно такое услышать. остальным докторам и кандидатам это простительно поскольку они или не в теме или совсем не в теме. А вообще как всегда очень интересная книга и ценная по материалу, как и все книги Донца. тираж 500 экз., заказывайте пока есть в продаже.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Здесь наоборот: сання перевели как восприятие, санкхара - как конструкции.


возможно вы и правы если рассматривать порядок перечисления по мандалу.
тогда рупа на востоке, ведана на юге, самджна (якобы восприятие) на западе, а санскары как конструкции на севере. 
но и тут слово конструкции не пришей, ни пристегни

----------


## Алексей Е

> А можно ли эти книги достать в печатном варианте, а?


Можно посодействовать благому делу.
bps.dhamma.ru
Самому пришлось повозиться, телефон только .txt понимает.

----------


## Kit

> Можно посодействовать благому делу.
> bps.dhamma.ru
> Самому пришлось повозиться, телефон только .txt понимает.


Это не то же самое что "Слово Будды", это две разные книги?

----------


## Алексей Е

Да, это видимо все же разные книги, поспешил, но проект от этого менее интересным не становится.

----------

Kit (26.11.2010)

----------


## Kit

> Да, это видимо все же разные книги, поспешил, но проект от этого менее интересным не становится.


Однозначно. Пусть все у них получится!

----------

Алексей Е (26.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

сегодня услышал, что готовится перевод дхаммапады с пали с подробной разборкой термином, очень любопытно будет сравнить с Топоровским и Парибка. Трудно конечно и поэзию соблюсти и терминологию строгую привести. Переводчики это точно мученики дхармы, как я как то уже тут сказал.

----------

Алексей Е (27.11.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Переводчики это точно мученики дхармы, как я как то уже тут сказал.


Как по мне, так какие мучения, если занимаешься любимым делом, посильно служа Дхарме?
Да, трудно, да, медленно идёт, но зато какая радость от каждой, наконец всё же переведённой точно, не взирая на её невразумительность, гатхи!
ИМХО.

----------

Алексей Е (27.11.2010), Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Кому-нибудь ещё нужен PDF "Слова Будды" с возможностью печати? Или это грех, такое выкладывать? : )

----------


## Алексей Е

> Да, трудно, да, медленно идёт, но зато какая радость от каждой, наконец всё же переведённой точно, не взирая на её невразумительность, гатхи!


Это в смысле, что даже если переведено точно, все-равно нужно приложить усилия для понимания?
Мученики - образно, наверно, удовлетворение, это ведь сами говорите, потом, а в процессе...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это в смысле, что даже если переведено точно, все-равно нужно приложить усилия для понимания?


На всякий случай: речь у меня о переводах с языка оригинала...

Так вот, если перевёл гатху точно (на уровне смысла, потому как если буквально их переводить -- далеко не всегда будет понятно для читателя), то потом прилагать усилия -- это уже читателю, а не самому переводчику. : )
В гатхах ведь свои нюансы, вроде подразумеваемых контекстом, но пропущенных слов, да и сам порядок слов может быть вольным.
А уж если переводишь текст, состоящий из одних гатх, которые явно собраны из разных сутр, то имеешь дело с явными разрывами и неожиданными переходами от одной темы к другой... Да ещё если имеет дело диалог "вопрос -- ответ", приходится местами угадывать, где начинается вопрос. В гатхах ведь нет знаков/слогов, отделяющих прямую речь спрашивающего от ответа Пробуждённого.



> Мученики - образно, наверно, удовлетворение, это ведь сами говорите, потом, а в процессе...


Я о том, что всё, в конце концов, окупается. %)
Потому "мученики (да ещё Дхармы!)" -- это чистой воды поза, да простит мне это ИМХО уважаемый Джамбал. Первый раз я это дело пропустил без комментов, а уж коль идёт повтор -- не смолчу! : )
Если уж переводчики -- мученики, то что говорить о монахах-бхикшу?

----------

Алексей Е (27.11.2010)

----------


## Elegance

> Кому-нибудь ещё нужен PDF "Слова Будды" с возможностью печати? Или это грех, такое выкладывать? : )


Да. Очень нужен, если можно. С компьютера очень тяжело читать.

----------


## Алексей Е

Все есть на сайте и форуме www.dhamma.ru

----------

